# Do I really need a carbon filter?



## islandhigh (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a 3x2x5 tent and im just starting off with one plant, Its just me and gf in the house, do i need to buy a filter yet - is it going to smell the whole place up? Just doing a CFL grow for now so wont be much heat, can anyone recommend a cheap fan for exhaust?


----------



## s0high (Sep 4, 2011)

it will smell the place up when you mess with the plant or it you have a fan on it. 1 plant shouldnt be THAT bad......


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Sep 4, 2011)

it wont stink yet but when its flowering it will i dont know if your from the UK? but you cant go wrong with this carbon filter and inline fan 

http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/odour-control/quality-filter-complete-kits/prod_681.html

cheapo fan just use a pc fan hooked upto a 12v transformer
hope this helps


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 4, 2011)

No you do not need a carbon filter

But depending on the state you live in and the legality of growing in your Jurisdiction

it ends up being cheaper than a lawyer


----------



## wbd (Sep 4, 2011)

It will smell enough that when you have people over to the house on some days it will smack them right in the face.


The carbon filter will take care of that.


----------



## MidnightJoker (Sep 4, 2011)

If you don't mind the strong odor of weed, then you can go without a carbon filter. But I would highly recommend getting one. 

What price range are you looking at for a fan and filter?


----------



## Beansly (Sep 4, 2011)

islandhigh said:


> I bought a 3x2x5 tent and im just starting off with one plant, Its just me and gf in the house, do i need to buy a filter yet - is it going to smell the whole place up? Just doing a CFL grow for now so wont be much heat, can anyone recommend a cheap fan for exhaust?


 If it
s just you and your girlfiend at the haouse all the time then fuck it. But if you want company over ever, and you don't want them to know you grow, you might need some kind of odor control. Depending on the strain, it can stink from the day it sprouts. Personally, I've had a carbon filter from the beginning and I haven't grown anything dank enough that I've had to use it. It just depends on what your frowing I guess.
If you want to keep it small still and don't think you need a carbon filter, check out Ona gel. It's great for small grows. you just gotta make sure you use enough.
As for cheap exhaust fans, a lot of micro growers use the 3-4" computer fans.


----------



## tokingtiger (Sep 4, 2011)

go to a store and buy a little 10-12 inch fan that will adjust to a horizontal position to the floor.. get a package of nylons or even knee-hi's and put a big drinking cups worth of activated charcoal in a plastic paper plate holder, or a hot dog bun steamer screen, etc and put on top of fan.. bingo, home made charcoal filter.. you can make a cheap version for any exaust air you have coming from grow.. just remember to keep temps 60F - 80F... going out of this range will stop all growth. 72f is sweet spot for you , me and plants


----------



## jpockets420 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have been using my homemade carbon filter for 2 years now and I get absolutely no smell in my apartment at all. At the hardware store, Lowes, Home Depot or Menards get a 1-2 foot piece of 4 inch diameter tin stovepipe. Also get a 4 inch duct fan that can attach with a clamp to the stovepipe. Now go to walmart or kmart and buy yourself some black nylons, go to the fish section and buy a couple boxes of activated carbon. To make it work simply put one nylon around one end of the stovepipe, fill it to the top with activated carbon and compress it with a broom handle or something strong. Put the other nylon on the open end of the stovepipe and clamp your 4 inch duct fan to the pipe. Now hang it in your garden area, turn it on and you have no smell to worry about. $40 tops and you can get the fan at one of them hardware stores for like $15. Hope this helps, you should always have a filter for your garden, to benefit your safety and the health of your plant  If you want more airflow through your filter before you add the carbon you can drill a shit ton of very small holes into it and then assemble your filter The nylons will act as a prefilter and filter most of the dust out


----------



## Jack Harer (Sep 4, 2011)

The higher the temps in the tent, the greater the odor is gonna be. Some strains have a more powerful odor than others. A carbon filter will keep the guests from guessing. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## fruitgrass9 (Oct 1, 2020)

GHOSTDOG SA said:


> it wont stink yet but when its flowering it will i dont know if your from the UK? but you cant go wrong with this carbon filter and inline fan
> 
> http://www.3ch.co.uk/environment/odour-control/quality-filter-complete-kits/prod_681.html
> 
> ...


Hey man, really old thread but are you able to supply an up to date link? New uk grower here, single autoflower, small tent - appreciate the advice. Smell is very important in my setup.


----------



## Therrion (Oct 2, 2020)

islandhigh said:


> I bought a 3x2x5 tent and im just starting off with one plant, Its just me and gf in the house, do i need to buy a filter yet - is it going to smell the whole place up? Just doing a CFL grow for now so wont be much heat, can anyone recommend a cheap fan for exhaust?


Yes it will smell,. Don't cheap out on a carbon filter. I have some Blue cheese clones that could stink up the place in veg.


----------

